# New Products Added!



## Peptide Source (Jan 24, 2012)

We now have in stock PDE5 Inhibitors, Aromatase Inhibitors and Serms. Sarms coming soon. Look for our upcoming sales. 

The Peptide Source Team!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 24, 2012)

We will be your one stop shop.We are just getting started.


----------



## nick52 (Jan 26, 2012)

do you stock exemestane,(aromasin)


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

We have letrozole and anastrozole there the same thing bro.Use my code to recieve 15% off


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 26, 2012)

nice been waiting to get some ancillaries


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 26, 2012)

Sarms coming soon!!


----------

